# Sidecar sleeping--how to keep baby warm?



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm a first time mom and we've been cosleeping in a queen sized bed since DS's birth. He's 8.5 months now and I decided to try the crib as a side car because he would wake up when we went to bed since we don't go to bed at 7pm! I thought perhaps he wouldn't feel the movement and would sleep longer. Hasn't happened, yet.

My question is, how do you know baby is warm enough? Since he's been in our bed, I always adjusted the covers to match what I thought was too cold and too hot. He and I have similar "bloodedness". I tried dressing him in a fleece one piece and no covers, but he was sweating thanks to the crib mattress being plastic covered. When I dressed him in a thin sleeper and put a baby blanket on him, he kicked it off since the covers weren't anchored by adults on both sides and his arms and chest were cold to the touch.

What do you do to make the mattress more comfortable--like our mattress--and what about covers?

This actually only applies from 7pm to about 10 or 11. After that he ends up in bed with us thanks to the several times he feeds at night!


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

What about those blanket sleepers that they sell now, approved by the SIDS foundation? They are sleeveless, tank style top, zip up blanket bag sleeper.

I personally use a crocheted baby blanket that is heavy in weight, but very open weave. If it gets over her face, there are lots of openings to let air through. I tend to leave her feet uncovered and it's harder for her to completely kick off.


----------



## vermonter (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi there,

Just wanted to say that we live about 45 min south of you in Ferrisburgh vermont. My babe is almost 8.5 months. Well, we cosleep and sometimes dd is on a mattress next to our bed. We keep her warm by a. her sleeping on a sheepskin, b. blanket sleeper, and a blanket with an open weave but heavy in weight also. most of the time however she is in bed with me and we share a down blanket (which is a no no but she is notorious for not liking covers anywhere near her face).


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey, "Vermonter"! Did you get any of the snow that's STILL falling up here today? We've already got at least six inches and it's still coming down. I LOVE it--gorgeous, simply gorgeous!!

Thanks for the advice. I didn't know about "blanket sleepers" (I'm originally from Florida and I have NO experience with babies and what's out there for them!).

I used an openweave afghan last night. The suggestion NOT to cover the feet is great--he starts kicking those and that's how the covers come off (told you--I'm new at this...)

I discovered another problem, though. He is definitely a sweater if he's too warm and the plastic cover of the crib mattress makes him VERY hot on the side that touches the mattress (yet the rest of him feels cool). Any suggestions for making his mattress as comfortable as our non-plastic covered one? I understand making things waterproof, but he actually sweats!


----------



## vermonter (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi there,

Yup, we got plenty of snow down here. I am guessing we have about 16 inches with the snow still falling







Have you thought about using a piece of lambskin. There is a danish wool company that advertises in mothering mag where you can purchase them. Our dd uses one definitely seems to keep her toasty and that way she is not on the plastic mattress protector. I personally hate using those as they make me sweat but dh likes to use them. I guess we are doing well with no diaper leaks so I feel comfortable not using one right now. Also, the blanket sleepers and really warm jammies are sold at kids town in S. burlington. You could also try looking at once upon a child in Tafts Corner-The most excellent childrens consignment store around. I know what you mean about finding a balance to make the babes more comfortable when they sleep. My dh is into keepeing the house somewhat on the cold side and before I started dressing our dtr with more jammies at night her hands would get soooo cold. Well, hope that helps.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

Some of these organic cotton/crib bedding places that advertise in Mothering have wool or cotton crib mattress pads. That might help to make the mattress a bit more comfy without making it too plush. Check their advertisers or the little ads in the back of the magazine. I can't remember which exact advertisers I saw them in.


----------

